# Help calming chicks down!



## JonnyRobertz (Apr 17, 2016)

My wife and I are brand new to raising chickens. We have had our first flock for less than 3 weeks and they are about 18 days old. When we first got them they were a little skittish but now they seem to freak out every time we make the slightest move around them. Should we be handling them more? Is there a way to correct this while they are still young? Even if we just come between them and their heat lamp and they see our shadow they start running around. When go to pick them up they completely lose it. They run all over the place knocking things over, squawking, trying to fly, and tossing little hairs everywhere. Any input would be greatly appreciated. We have no experience here so we're not sure if this is abnormal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They hatch with the instinct that anything coming from overhead is danger. If they are in a solid sided brooder and can't see you coming they will freak and some breeds are worse than others. I kept mine in a large cage so they could see the world as it went about it's business. It also helped that when I did much of what I needed to do I was reaching through on their level.


----------



## CanadianBuckeye (Apr 12, 2016)

JonnyRobertz said:


> My wife and I are brand new to raising chickens. We have had our first flock for less than 3 weeks and they are about 18 days old. When we first got them they were a little skittish but now they seem to freak out every time we make the slightest move around them. Should we be handling them more? Is there a way to correct this while they are still young? Even if we just come between them and their heat lamp and they see our shadow they start running around. When go to pick them up they completely lose it. They run all over the place knocking things over, squawking, trying to fly, and tossing little hairs everywhere. Any input would be greatly appreciated. We have no experience here so we're not sure if this is abnormal.


I've found with my chicks that when they are very young they are quite tame, but as they get a little older they do seem to go through a spazzy stage, but then quiet down again once they get to a couple of months old. I talk to my chicks and hand feed, and interact with them often each day- and that seems to help, they do seem to recognize my voice so I can give them a heads up when I loom predator- like over the brooder.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the wonderful world of chickens!Like Robin,I keep mine in a kiddie pool with a fence around it.They see everything coming and going.I talk to them,hold them and love them.Some are more receptive then others.If you want "pets" you have to interact alot with them.They learn quickly,especially if you have treats.They love to eat and they love the people that feed them!


----------



## JonnyRobertz (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the input!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

JonnyRobertz said:


> My wife and I are brand new to raising chickens. We have had our first flock for less than 3 weeks and they are about 18 days old. When we first got them they were a little skittish but now they seem to freak out every time we make the slightest move around them. Should we be handling them more? Is there a way to correct this while they are still young? Even if we just come between them and their heat lamp and they see our shadow they start running around. When go to pick them up they completely lose it. They run all over the place knocking things over, squawking, trying to fly, and tossing little hairs everywhere. Any input would be greatly appreciated. We have no experience here so we're not sure if this is abnormal.


If chicks have a limited view to the environment, they can be easily startled. It is good to chirp or whistle softly as you approach the brooder. Of course, some breeds are more skittish than others such as Mediterranean breeds like Leghorns, Anconas, etc. They have been known to pile in corners of brooders where they can kill each other when exposed to too much noise/stress.

A quiet environment is best, and I prefer a red bulb in my brooder to a bright ,white light those first 4-5 weeks in a brooder. Enough space is important too, and chicks should be able to choose warmer and cooler areas of the brooder. Be careful what you offer them as food and be sure they are on a good quality chick starter/grower ration as the sole source of food. I would recommend preventative treatments for Coccidiosis in drinking water as opposed to medicated feed. Poultry vitamins-electrolytes can be given 2-3 days a week in water, and be sure to follow manufacturer label for correct dosage. Here is some info you may find helpful compared to lots of misinformation on the web:
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKRaisingChicks.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I keep them in a clear sided Rubbermaid storage. When they get bigger they go into a rabbit hutch. But yes mine to freak out at everything. If I put my hand in there and leave it just sit there, a few do get brave and come over to peck. Some come over to jump up and sit on my hand. 

The best behavior is when pullets are getting ready to lay and they squat when you approach them.


----------



## lilchickie (Apr 17, 2016)

I keep my chicks in a metal sided bin that has a metal bar door on top. Make sure to not make any swift movements into the cage, because it can startle them and make them scared of you. Go slowly and they will be more calm. My chicks are usually pretty tame after the hatch, but when they start molting they seem to go through a crazy stage, but they eventually calm down. Make sure to hand feed them sometimes because it will make them more comfortable with you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

One more trick that made me a lot of chick friends. Yogurt on my finger.


----------

